# Donkey Toys and Play ideas



## pw30

Does anyone have any good ideas for home made toys and ways to play with your donkeys?  Someone said a cut up piece of hose is fun to give them.


----------



## suzie

Mine loves to carry a tree branch around with him or he gives you his feed bucket when he want's grain! Well that is one of the males - the other is too busy in love with my horses to play!

He also plays with one of my GSD's and two female goats - dysfunctional farm here....!


----------



## shelly_tn

Hmmm ... I can't really help.  All my two donkeys do is eat eat eat.

I put a soccer ball in with the goats and donkeys - and no one of interested.


----------



## adevill1

I've taught my two donkeys "pick", meaning to pick something up in their mouths (something they love to do anyways).  Because they know what it means we have fun playing together with sticks and such (I think they like that they get the attention and carrot rewards every now and then the most).


----------



## shelly_tn

adevill1 said:
			
		

> I've taught my two donkeys "pick", meaning to pick something up in their mouths (something they love to do anyways).  Because they know what it means we have fun playing together with sticks and such (I think they like that they get the attention and carrot rewards every now and then the most).


wow - now that is really cool.  


I have discovered the my two donkeys are much for playing, they are slow movers.  They seem happy just eating and chewing on each other - LOL


----------

